# To help protect your computer, Windows has blocked access to this file.



## themrb (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

I need help with a little problem. I write a program using VB 6.0, and send the file to people zipped. Once sent the program, someone had a problem... they told me they got an error message, saying "Windows has found this file potentionally harmful. To help protect your computer, Windows has blocked access to this file." It displays the windows security logo on the left. It's understandable that it's blocked, because it's a .exe file... but is there any way of getting around it? I really want to show that person the program I made...

I have a screenshot of the message if you need it.


----------



## themrb (Jun 20, 2006)

No-body knows? :-(


----------



## mallard32 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im no expert or anything, but you could try putting it in a regular folder, not zipped. Also you could put the folder into a .rar file. That is all i would know. I hope i can help.


----------



## themrb (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmm, thanks, maybe that's the problem.


----------



## mallard32 (Jul 9, 2006)

Let me know if it works


----------

